# Aba Turbo megasquirt V3.57 question for the experts.



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

I am currently putting together my Mk1 Rabbit, with an Aba turbo. I have MegasquirtII V3.57. I have fuel and spark maps that im told will be a good base to get the car started and running with. I am looking for some expert advice. Are these maps suitable for my motor? 

Obd1 Aba 
Stacked gaskets 
T3 Super 60 Garrett 
4 Bar FPR 
36 lb/hr injectors 
Im told this setup is good for 15lbs of boost id like to start with 10lbs 


















Thanks for the help!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

dubinprogress said:


> I am currently putting together my Mk1 Rabbit, with an Aba turbo. I have MegasquirtII V3.57. I have fuel and spark maps that im told will be a good base to get the car started and running with. I am looking for some expert advice. Are these maps suitable for my motor?
> 
> Obd1 Aba
> Stacked gaskets
> ...


 It doesn't look too bad. 2 things I'd do differently..... 

1: Bring the engine to full advance at 3000 rpm 

2: Go a little more agressive with timing at 120 and 140kpa ( like 27 and 24 degress at 3000rpm) and a little less above that ( retard 2 degrees for every 10kpa) . 

This way you're less likely to hurt things if you go lean on boost while tuning. Once fuel is tuned then you can increase the timing to get the best power.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you very much! I was hoping it was just close enough to get it running but it sounds like it might be an alright place to get started. If anyone has anything better that would be willing to share with me let me know! 

Thanks again


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

It has been almost a year. Project is coming along but I am much closer now to getting the motor in and MS ran. I just thought Id ask, is there anything new or any other tables out there that might better suit my setup?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

dubinprogress said:


> It has been almost a year. Project is coming along but I am much closer now to getting the motor in and MS ran. I just thought Id ask, is there anything new or any other tables out there that might better suit my setup?


 If you want more resolution on your fuel and spark tables you could use kpa based table switching and have seperate fuel and spark tables for N/A and boosted operation. I typically go that route ( tableswitch) on FI engines and it's seamless, the only time you know its even there is when tuning.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool thanks, I am shooting for mid summer to start the tuning process. I will be compiling more info until then. I will be back around for more info as I go.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> If you want more resolution on your fuel and spark tables you could use kpa based table switching and have seperate fuel and spark tables for N/A and boosted operation. I typically go that route ( tableswitch) on FI engines and it's seamless, the only time you know its even there is when tuning.


:thumbup:

if youve got ms2 theres no reason not to give it a whirl if you feel like you need more room


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I still rock everything with just one table. As long as the afr targets dont change a ton, 16x16 is plenty with the right breakpoints.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

Have any of you guys messed with Fuel and Spark for Ethanol setup? E85, E100? Just curious. E85 is cheap and easy to get around my place, and I have a good deal of background distilling so home made would be very easy for me also. 

It just really makes me curious. I know its about 42%ish more fuel but could it really be as easy as adding that much more fuel and be done with tuning it??


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Timing can be left along unless you are knock limited. Fuel varies a bit because you can run much richer for more power and much leaner during cruise. 30% overall is the first stab at the increase, use 9.8:1 for target afr in reqfuel calcs.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

Sweet.. Sounds good to me


----------

